# installing se-r skirts on an se



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll make this quick cause I have to go eat with my g/f...


the se-r skirts are designed to be bolted on. I'm not drilling holes in my car, so I used good ole' heavy duty 3m double sided tape. 

It's self explanatory.. EXCEPT...

use TWO layers of tape on the bottom side.... the mounting bolts that are there are quite thick... use two layers to make up for the loss of bolts


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

were you tempted to just post random info or something?


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

hahahahaahaha what was that about.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

actually... yeah.. random info I guess.


It wasa bitch from hell to get it to fit... because it requires thicker tape on the bottom than the side. Sorry for trying to save someone else some time.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang guys, he was just trying to give some good info for anybody who is trying to slap the SE-R skirts on... no need to kill him or anything...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i appreciate the info, it was just so random i wondered if it was meant for another post, thats all


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

mainly it was like, npm made it sound rather easy imo... "we had to install shims..."

I had no clue what they meant by that. Now I understand... the longer piece is supposed to have these bolt type things that are really thick... you have to 'shim' them with ... yadda yadda I already explained it.

I'm going to try and borrow a digi cam tommorow.. I would think that this is a popular mod, and is really easy if you know how much tape and where etc...

btw.. I didn't mean to put this in the wrong section..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

cool.. i really want some SE-R skirts, and i want to get rid of these Z3 fenders.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *cool.. i really want some SE-R skirts, and i want to get rid of these Z3 fenders. *


Good call, clean is the way to go!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I personally love the way they look (the skirts,..) I paid $69 shipped for mine (but Almost got ripped off... took like 3 months or something to ship...) and took two or three hours to put on (they came the correct color...)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I used the self tapping screws to put the Sentra SE skirts on my Sentra GXE LE. In Seattle, the 3M tape would not hold long....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I should probably screw them in as well. I really don't like the idea of pokin holes in my baby thouhgh :-\


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you knew how much I value my car, you would know I would never do anything to harm it.


I plan on filling the holes later, when I get new skirts


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, i am getting some SE-R side skirts, ill take pictures of the install's..


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

wow, sounds like u got a great deal. Im sure it was stressful waitin 3 moths though. did u get them off Ebay? Ive heard if u get them from the dealer they charge like 300 bucks for them.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got them from a guy named ballistic.. aka chad hodges. He 'parted out' his se-r.. and about 40 people never got their parts. We all made a big deal and then the people that filed police complaints ended up getting their parts.

It turns our he knew his car was getting repo'ed, so he was trying to sell the parts off of it to get some money back... then the repo guys got it before he got the parts off. I don't know how he got the car back, but he did.

And I was mainly pissed off. I had found many skirts, but I wanted aztec red (like my car) I didn't want to have to have them sanded and painted.... They match pretty well. And yeah, I am real happy with the deal.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be selling my B14 Sentra SE skirts once I get new ones...

They are in decent condition.


When I get the new ones installed, I'll post it in the Classifieds...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, as of not wanting to put holes in your car.. think about it like this, the bolts that you are going to fill the holes with are going to equal it out. so the holes will be filled.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

true..
I was thinking in terms of if I wanted to sell it... but I am not at all planning on it, and if I did I would get an se-r and it would have skirts anyway


----------

